# Police dies on rooftop a day before he was due to retire



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

So young! what a cruel world we live in.
run free sweet boy.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aww thats so so sad, actually brought me to tears reading it !! 

Poor Baz, rest in peace !


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so so sad. It's had me in tears.
His owner must be devastated.
R.I.P Baz and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Rachaelp (Mar 29, 2011)

I read it and was so saddened, how ironic that the poor darling should day the day before his retirement. Things like this just break my heart. Maybe his family comfort themselves by saying that he died happy, doing a job he loved. But I really feel for them.May he be happily running through the fields of heaven now.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Read about that on the news. How absolutely terrible. Doesn't bear thinking about. RIP Baz.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, how terrible! 
/Just shed a tear reading this.

RIP Baz xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thats so sad  poor baz .. r.i.p little man


----------

